# looking for QDM club or lease in south Ga.



## countryboy61 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wanting a club/lease  in south Ga. Looking for something long term, strict QDM with plenty of game , good genetics,Electrical and water a plus... pm or call 352-262-9157


----------



## countryboy61 (Dec 19, 2012)

btt


----------



## countryboy61 (Dec 19, 2012)

need a new lease


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey coonhunter. Pm me about next year.


----------



## countryboy61 (Jan 4, 2013)

*btt*

btt ..still looking.. need place for me and my son.. both have alot of wildlife mangement skills and love to work to kill QDM type deer * Not big on a bunch opeople/members ** we have a tractor and equipment ALSO !!


----------



## countryboy61 (Jan 14, 2013)

*btt*

btt ...still  looking


----------



## Eric1265 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 1500 acres west of Albany. Only 10 members @$2500 each.... QDM for 3 years and not hunted for 3 years prior. Numerous 130" and 120" bucks taken over 3 years... Best is 147"... Great camp with water and power.20 to 25 acres of food plots, and miles of nice hardwood creek bottoms....... call me if interested 352-525-0282...Eric


----------



## Pine Ridge (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 1700 acres in Camden county. Has been under QDM for 5 years. Have camp with electricity and running water. Many established food plots and feeder runnign year round. Dues are $750.
Roger


----------



## bandit819 (Feb 22, 2013)

PM sent


----------

